# Favorite Biographies You would recommend?



## Quickened (Dec 22, 2012)

Greetings believers!

I am going to be starting Bainton's "Here I Stand" on Luther. Lately I have been in the mood to read biographies like this. I don't have too many in my personal collection. Are there certain biographies that you would recommend to me? I want to learn more about our brothers and sisters before us. Please any and all suggestions are welcome!


----------



## nicnap (Dec 22, 2012)

The biography of John G. Patton--get it and read it yearly.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CharlieJ (Dec 22, 2012)

Augustine of Hippo by Peter Brown

On Luther, I particularly appreciated Luther: Man Between God and the Devil by Heiko Oberman. I think Oberman does the best job of presenting Luther in his late medieval context.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Dec 22, 2012)

Biographies of Jonathan Edwards by Iain Murray and George Marsden

also A.W Pink's by Murray-excellent!


----------



## jambo (Dec 22, 2012)

I found S Pearces Carey's biography of his great grandfather William Carey to be an excellent work

Dallimore's 2 volume Life of Whitefield is excellent whilst Andrew Bonar's diary is another spiritual treasure



nicnap said:


> The biography of John G. Patton--



I would also recommend this one too.


----------



## Gage Browning (Dec 23, 2012)

Whitefield by Dallimore- fantastic read although I don't agree with everything Whitefield and the Wesley boys did or were about but excellent read. I love the time period historically.


----------



## rbcbob (Dec 23, 2012)

Wilberforce. Challenging, humbling, inspiring!

Amazing Grace: William Wilberforce and the Heroic Campaign to End Slavery: Eric Metaxas: 9780061173882: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 23, 2012)

Iain Murrays 2 vol biography of Dr DM Lloyd-Jones is an OUTSTANDING read and very relevant for the church today.

I also second Dallimore's 2 volume Life of Whitefield


----------



## christiana (Dec 23, 2012)

Triumph of Truth, bio of Luther by JHM d'Aubigne is really great as well.


----------



## Quickened (Dec 23, 2012)

Excellent! I wanted to say thanks for everyone's suggestions so far. My plan is to acquire all of these. Seems a good plan

Any recommendations for Tyndale, Hus, Wycliffe?


----------



## Fly Caster (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm currently reading the biography of Archibald Alexander, written by his son J.W. It's very good. I recommend it.

Also the biographies of Paton and Edwards listed above.


----------



## Zach (Dec 23, 2012)

I really enjoy the series edited by Steven Lawson that includes profiles on Spurgeon, Edwards, Knox, and Calvin. They read quickly and are very good.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 23, 2012)

Jonathan Edwards edited David Brainerd's diary for publication. This would be a worthy addition to your list.


----------



## PaulCLawton (Dec 23, 2012)

Quickened said:


> Greetings believers!
> 
> I am going to be starting Bainton's "Here I Stand" on Luther. Lately I have been in the mood to read biographies like this. I don't have too many in my personal collection. Are there certain biographies that you would recommend to me? I want to learn more about our brothers and sisters before us. Please any and all suggestions are welcome!



Machen by Stonehouse
Calvin by Godfrey
Van Til by Muether
Bavinck by Gleason


----------



## tyndale (Dec 24, 2012)

Though not Reformed himself, I can highly recommend the recent biography on Leonard Ravenhill whose book "Why Revival Tarries" really changed my life.

In Light of Eternity, The Life of Leonard Ravenhill: Mack Tomlinson: Amazon.com: Books

The biography is written by Mack Tomlinson who is a Reformed Baptist, and was also highly recommended by Paul Washer who is as Reformed as they get .... and both were influenced by Ravenhill personally. Gives a different perspective on the meaning of personal prayer and holiness which is lacking no matter what tradition we belong to.


----------



## housta (Dec 26, 2012)

Zach said:


> I really enjoy the series edited by Steven Lawson that includes profiles on Spurgeon, Edwards, Knox, and Calvin. They read quickly and are very good.



I would second Zach's input here, I just got all of the books he mentioned for my kindle (they were on sale for .99 cents) and they are very quick, very good!


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 27, 2012)

tyndale said:


> Though not Reformed himself, I can highly recommend the recent biography on Leonard Ravenhill whose book "Why Revival Tarries" really changed my life.
> 
> In Light of Eternity, The Life of Leonard Ravenhill: Mack Tomlinson: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> The biography is written by Mack Tomlinson who is a Reformed Baptist, and was also highly recommended by Paul Washer who is as Reformed as they get .... and both were influenced by Ravenhill personally. Gives a different perspective on the meaning of personal prayer and holiness which is lacking no matter what tradition we belong to.



Reading it right now. It's really inspiring!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 27, 2012)

Just had a reason to pick it off the shelf and look at something, but I would highly recommend A.A. Hodge's biography of his father Charles Hodge. It is very good.


----------



## tyndale (Dec 28, 2012)

AThornquist: Glad that you're enjoying it... 

One of the best parts in the book for me was when Martyn Lloyd-Jones listened to one of Ravenhill's sermons in person and was blown away when Ravenhill (LR) talked about prayer. MLJ and LR were life long friends because of their thirst for a God centered revival to happen..I met Iain Murray last year and totally forgot to ask him about the Doctor's friendship with LR as it would've been great to hear about it from MLJ"s official biographer...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 28, 2012)

Biographies By Title - Desiring God

The above link goes to John Piper's biographies that he has done for years at the Bethlehem Pastor Conferences. A lot of them have been published by Crossway Books. The audios are awesome to listen to also. The John Owen, John G. Paton, Machen, Edwards, Calvin, Luther, Augustine, Charles Simeon, etc.... Check them out. It is a long list.


----------



## Zach (Dec 28, 2012)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Biographies By Title - Desiring God
> 
> The above link goes to John Piper's biographies that he has done for years at the Bethlehem Pastor Conferences. A lot of them have been published by Crossway Books. The audios are awesome to listen to also. The John Owen, John G. Paton, Machen, Edwards, Calvin, Luther, Augustine, Charles Simeon, etc.... Check them out. It is a long list.



Excellent reminder, Randy. I think those biographies are really some of Dr. Piper's greatest contributions to the church.


----------

